# Fort North Sutor CASLs, Nigg, May 2008



## zimbob (May 13, 2008)

Following on from *Bryag* and I's explore of the gun emplacements etcetera at North Sutor ( see report here http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4913 )
we decided to try and reach the Searchlight positions, we'd heard of 'em, seen some aerial photography ( Flashearth here http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=57.693567&lon=-3.980333&z=17.5&r=0&src=msl ) and we really wanted not to be beaten by them 

We'd spotted 'em on our last trip, down the cliff, through the gorse :







So we had a plan (of sorts )

It was a glorious day for it, but shorts weren't an issue with the gorse :






Down the cliffs we went, it was a little iffy to say the least, one slip, and you were looking at well over a hundred feet to the rocks and sea below 






It was a gorgeous spot though, and the heat was immense, which was lovely at the time, but proved to be an issue later 

And there they were :






A sight for sore eyes, great to reach 'em 

We'd taken rope to conquer the bridge, having seen it's iffy state in the aerial pics, but our inner cowards took over, and we decided against it - all the timber was rotten, and the salt-air had destroyed the steel cables, only the timber holding it in place :






The corrosion here was incredible, the steel shutters on the emplacements had been left in-situ, unusual as all the steelwork from the upper part had been gas-axed out, even the structural girders, we assume that it was logistically too difficult to remove it, but the salt air had done what the Army couldn't, hardly a trace remained :











It was cool to see how it must have worked though 






*Bryag* contemplating that bridge :






Not a gratuitious shot of *Bryag*'s arse  but he just had to climb something 






This was (we presume) to get supplies to the CASLs, it was in better nick than the bridge 

The "Shadow" strikes!






Remains of another building beside the CASLs - any ideas?






Looking out to sea :






There was loads of wildlife about, we saw dolphins (tricky buggers wouldn't hold still for a pic!) deer (same thing!) and Shags, Guillemots and more seagulls than you could shake a stick at...

Gratuitious Shag shot 






Corrosion :






Couple of last pics :











This was a great wee explore for us, made better by the wait, and the fact that the climb back up was iffy, we were both suffering from the strenuous exertion in the heat, lack of fluids and so on, so to do it was an achievemnet for us 

Hopefully *Bryag*'ll post some of his pics ​


----------



## Neosea (May 13, 2008)

That's a cool climb. Good to see some remains of the steel doors left. Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## sneaker (May 13, 2008)

Top stuff mate, cheers.


----------



## maden_2 (May 13, 2008)

That is one of the coolest reports that i've ever seen, well done. Dont blame you for not going on the bridge.

Look of similar design to the search light battery found at Kinghorn.


----------



## Foxylady (May 13, 2008)

Wow, what an explore. Great CASLs and the location's gorgeous. Absolutely well done, guys.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 13, 2008)

great stuff! really enjoyed the post!


----------



## Bax__ (May 13, 2008)

Zimbob,

Great report brilliant photos yet again! Bryag was telling me all about it on Saturday, pity you couldn't make it. It's kind of amazing you made it back considering how well prepared you were!

Andy


----------



## Bryag (May 14, 2008)

OK I will try no to bore you with excessive narrative, I think this has been explained adequately. Let me just add this. This was a personal goal. It turned out to be a real achievement, as these guys were *REALLY* inaccessible. If we had had a modicum of common sense, we would never have attempted these on this day. Sadly, our retarded brains forgot we were not teenagers, with the stamina of gazelles, so we soldiered on. Funnily enough, we both thought "Shit, this is going to be hard going on the way back" yet neither of us thought it prudent to mention it to the other (until it was too late!) Please don't get me wrong, I am not a wimp by any stretch of the imagination, but this was hard going.The intense heat combined with the sheer verticality really was an energy sapper. That, combined with the lack of fluids (Zimbobs 4 week-old 500ml of warm tap water was all that was on offer) could have led to disaster. Thankfully, once we were on the right side of the fence, we knew stumbles would result in severe discomfort rather than certain death, and that made things a whole lot rosier.

Anyway, some pics

Easterly gun emplacement on way down





3 tiered building from rangefinder tower










The buggers










Eggs of the Great Orc protecting the CASL's





And the rest of the pics




















That bridge! "Damn you wood, you weak building material!"










I had to climb something!










The birds had coloured the rocks





Wobbly bridge again





View





It is probably very difficult to comprehend the human suffering endured to bring you these images. But rest assured suffering was had, and that- in a weird kind of S&M way- adds to the satisfaction

We hope you enjoy, as now we are safe and alive, we can enjoy also​


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2008)

Another superb set of photos. Absolutely love that first one of the gun emplacement, Bryag.


----------



## Bryag (May 14, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Another superb set of photos. Absolutely love that first one of the gun emplacement, Bryag.



Thanks Foxy No comments on Zimbob's pic of my fat arse then? Probably for the best

The emplacements are really good. The westerly one is the best preserved, it looks as if someone has made a half-hearted attempt at knocking this one down, and then given up. You can still access both magazines, although the westerly one is the least full of crap (and the ramp the shells were hoisted up is less steep.) There are remains of two smaller emplacements further west directly facing the village of Cromarty, but these have been completely demolished. 

Sadly, due to prior commitments by both of us, a full re-explore of the site was not possible. Hopefully, in the not too distant future, we can get back there. (The CASL's are NOT going to be included in that visit!)


----------



## sqwasher (May 14, 2008)

Fantastic report & super pics guys!  You've got guts going down there i'll give you that! Maybe a revisit to get across that bridge will tempt you to go again?


----------



## Bryag (May 14, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Fantastic report & super pics guys!  You've got guts going down there i'll give you that! Maybe a revisit to get across that bridge will tempt you to go again?



Thanks Sqwasher. "Guts" I don't know, "determination" probably, "stupidity" definitely 
Please do not get the wrong idea. At one time this was a difficult, but safe journey. In recent years, the steps have overgrown, indeed the gorse has completely concealed the gate, and all of the wooden safety railings have gone. There are traces of concrete steps, but they are on the most part overgrown. I would not recommend this to anyone, although the results are rewarding. On a cooler day, with a fitter explorer, this probably is not that bad. But, in hindsight, the rope I carried down to attempt the bridge would have been better placed tied to the gate post at the top to assist with the ascent.

It was a tough but fun experience. I can say "I was there" safe in the knowledge I will never have to go back (except maybe by boat)


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2008)

Bryag said:


> Thanks Foxy No comments on Zimbob's pic of my fat arse then? Probably for the best



I wouldn't know as I modestly averted my eyes! 



Bryag said:


> I can say "I was there" safe in the knowledge I will never have to go back...



I like that about those kind of explores...  ...not much fun at the time, but thoroughly enjoy looking at the pics afterwards. Mind you, what's challenging for me would be somewhat inconsequential to someone who's young and fit!


----------



## Bryag (May 15, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I wouldn't know as I modestly averted my eyes!


As any lady (foxy or otherwise) would



Foxylady said:


> I like that about those kind of explores...  ...not much fun at the time, but thoroughly enjoy looking at the pics afterwards.



When we got down there, the weather (it must have been 28 degrees) was so fabulous, the sky was so blue, the sea was so clear. There was an abundance of birdlife, we had seen a dolphin and on our descent a deer bounded past us on the clifftop. I was waiting for the bluebirds to start singing us a song. It really was quite magical. Down at the CASL's was just amazing, and I know if we had not been on such a tight schedule (and had been better prepared for the heat) we would have stayed longer. 

It would be a fabulous spot for a picnic with an attractive female companion. A couple of bottles of wine, gingham tablecloth on the ground, cucumber sandwiches and Grosvenor pie.......heaven.

Sadly the romance would end as the Sea-king rescue helicopter from RAF Kinloss scared the bejesus out of everything living as we were airlifted to safety. 
What a sad end to an otherwise damn fine fantasy day.



Foxylady said:


> Mind you, what's challenging for me would be somewhat inconsequential to someone who's young and fit!



I think you could keep up with Zimbob and I


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2008)




----------



## MD (May 15, 2008)

great pictures the both of you
i take my hat off to you both for getting down there (and back up)


----------

